# Bijuu-Sage Mode Naruto VS Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke



## Raiken (Oct 19, 2014)

As seen, Sasuke is only equal to Naruto when he combines his power with 9-Bijuu Chakra "Psuedo Juubi Chakra".
So where does Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke compare to Naruto without his 9-Bijuu Chakra.

Clearly: 9-Bijuu Jinchuuriki Naruto = 9-Bijuu Chakra Enhanced Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke.

Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke << 9B Jinchuuriki Naruto "Holding Back"
9B Chakra Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke = 9B Jinchuuriki Naruto "Serious"[/SPOILER]
So how does Sasuke *without* the power of the 9-Bijuu Chakra, fare against BSM Naruto?


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Raiken (Oct 19, 2014)

That page proves what exactly?


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 19, 2014)

Lol Sasuke crushes him. Sasuke is stronger than any form of Naruto except for the current one. Why people insist on downplaying (mostly Naruto fans) I've no idea.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2014)

People need to stop making this stomp thread.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 19, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> That page proves what exactly?



It prove Naruto's future fate.


----------



## Raiken (Oct 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Lol Sasuke crushes him. Sasuke is stronger than any form of Naruto except for the current one.


Except Naruto countered everything Sasuke tried against him in their current battle with feats BSM Naruto was capable of.

Sasuke made use of PS and PS Chidori.
Naruto countered it all with a Senjutsu Kurama Avatar and Standard Sized Bijuu Dama.
Chapter 696, heavily showed us that Sasuke's current level, without using 9-Bijuu Chakra, is much, much closer to Naruto's old Benchmark than his current one; especially when you look at the Kaguya fight as well.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 19, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Except Naruto countered everything Sasuke tried against him in their current battle with feats BSM Naruto was capable of.
> Chapter 696, heavily showed us that Sasuke's current level without using 9-Bijuu Chakra, is much, much closer to Naruto's old Benchmark than his current one; especially when you look at the Kaguya fight as well.



Except he was in a much more powerful mode when doing that. His mech is obviously much more powerful as is his base abilities when in that mode. Trying to insinuate his BM/SM mech would be capable of the same is lol worthy. It's like trying to insinuate a PS from EMS Madara or EMS Sasuke would be on the same level as a PS from Current Sasuke or Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara. Not to mention Sasuke wrecked Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara twice and BM/SM Naruto would get his ass handed to him against that version of Madara. 

As I said before, Sasuke crushes this version of Naruto.


----------



## Raiken (Oct 19, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Except he was in a much more powerful mode when doing that. His mech is obviously much more powerful as is his base abilities when in that mode. Trying to insinuate his BM/SM mech would be capable of the same is lol worthy. It's like trying to insinuate a PS from EMS Madara or EMS Sasuke would be on the same level as a PS from Current Sasuke or Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara. Not to mention Sasuke wrecked Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara twice and BM/SM Naruto would get his ass handed to him against that version of Madara.
> 
> As I said before, Sasuke crushes this version of Naruto.


Sure, the Kurama Avatar now, compared to then, may be slightly more durable/offensively potent, when compared to the BSM Kurama Avatar.
But based on what we seen, I seriously doubt there's some massive difference.
So what, you're implying Sasuke's PS would just effortless cut through BSM Naruto's Kurama Avatar like butter? What exactly are you basing that on?


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 19, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Sure, the Kurama Avatar now, compared to then, may be slightly more durable/offensively potent, when compared to the BSM Kurama Avatar.
> But based on what we seen, I seriously doubt there's some massive difference.
> So what, you're implying Sasuke's PS would just effortless cut through BSM Naruto's Kurama Avatar like butter? What exactly are you basing that on?



Slightly? Lol. 50% of the sages power and all of the bijuu's chakra and it's slightly more potent? Did you even see what a minimal amount of sage chakra did for Kakashi? Yea Naruto got half of Hagoromo's power. No, it's significantly stronger. Not to mention the size of it. It's significantly bigger than it was when he had BSM. It's the size of Sasuke's enhanced PS and seems to be even bigger than mountains. BSM Naruto's mech was as big as Sasuke's legged susanoo at best. 



Like I said, it's like comparing a PS from EMS Madara or Sasuke to a PS from the current versions. I bet you don't accept that so there's no reason you should be accepting this either. 

Seriously, stop the downplay. You Naruto fans are ridiculous with this.


----------



## Euraj (Oct 19, 2014)

Sasuke would beat the shit out of him. You guys clearly can't grasp what it means to fight without a desire to kill. Taka also fought Killer Bee without a desire to kill, but you wouldn't dare say that they "weren't trying" against him. Here is why Sasuke was laughing at Naruto while he was swatting him around the last chapter. Taking the Bijuus' chakra put him over the egde. It's the same stuff as what happened the last time they fought except, in the next chap probably, Naruto will get the last one-up instead of Sasuke again.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 19, 2014)

Already knew that this thread would be full of nothing but bad logic and downplay the moment I read the title.

Except Naruto countered everything Sasuke tried against him in their current battle with feats BSM Naruto was capable of.



> Sasuke made use of PS and PS Chidori.
> Naruto countered it all with a Senjutsu Kurama Avatar and Standard Sized Bijuu Dama.
> Chapter 696, heavily showed us that Sasuke's current level, without using 9-Bijuu Chakra, is much, much closer to Naruto's old Benchmark than his current one; especially when you look at the Kaguya fight as well.



Casually leaves out the fact that Naruto uses Sage Mode on steroids, Rikudo Senjutsu, which powers up all his jutsu just like Sage Mode does. Casually leaves out the fact that the explosion from Naruto's "standard" Bijuu Dama completely dwarfed any single Mountain, and was larger than many Mountain Ranges. That's not the strength of a standard Bijuu Dama.



> Sure, the Kurama Avatar now, compared to then, may be slightly more durable/offensively potent, when compared to the BSM Kurama Avatar.
> But based on what we seen, I seriously doubt there's some massive difference.
> So what, you're implying Sasuke's PS would just effortless cut through BSM Naruto's Kurama Avatar like butter? What exactly are you basing that on?



When someone brings the above up, replies with "Slightly more potent" Lmfao. Is this some kind of joke? Sage Mode was a big boost for the Kurama Avatar yet Rikudo Senjutsu is slightly more potent? 

Naruto's Avatar lost 6 Tails from the Juubi Laser, which was Mountain Range+. Sasuke cut up rocks that were the same size as the Shinju, which dwarf Mountain Ranges. He one shots BSM Naruto.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 19, 2014)

Why do people keep making this one-sided matchup?


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 19, 2014)

People here needs to realize that BSM Naruto without Harogromo's powerup is notably below the god tier.

Sasuke crushes him. This BSM Naruto being equal to Sasuke, thus, being in the God tier needs to stop.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2014)

muh nardo            .


----------



## Kai (Oct 19, 2014)

Naruto was owning Madara, only using what SM feats are capable of.



:ignoramus


----------



## Ashi (Oct 19, 2014)

Kai said:


> Naruto was owning Madara, only using what SM feats are capable of.
> 
> 
> 
> :ignoramus



SM Feats can't level the Divine Tree


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 19, 2014)

Everyone...there is a difference between a BSM naruto with So6P chakra than a BSM naruto without it.

Naruto needs that chakra to beat a sasuke wielding a rinnegan susanoo and being beefed by rikudo chakra no way around it.


----------



## Kai (Oct 19, 2014)

It's actually what happens what SM Naruto doesn't hold back. Using only SM feats, Naruto is stronger than one-eyed JJ Madara :ignoramus

The usage of SM during the war beforehand was Naruto holding back his full power :ignoramus

He only needs SM to deal with Rin'negan Madara, and he only needs BSM to deal with end of the manga Sasuke.


----------

